# Photos



## Patrick Tripp (Sep 1, 2007)

Just some of my best photos.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, I like them a lot. Look at that lizard. :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 1, 2007)

First picture is cool!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 1, 2007)

I love how its holding the wings


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 1, 2007)

haha, seems like you like experimenting with feeding your mantids... lol i do that, tis fun  

-john-


----------



## Patrick Tripp (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Also, I'm not sure why they're arranged horizontally. :?:


----------

